# Jetting sewer pipe under road



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Had anyone ever "jetted" 4 inch pvc under a road?? It was suggested to me but I'm not sure how to do it or if it's a good idea. The road is only 20ft wide and not used my heavy vehicles. This pipe will only be approx 2.5ft under the road surface. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

This 4" is used for drainage purposes?


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

yes this is replacing pipe from a septic tank to a drywell system


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you push a section or 2 of 3" pipe through the existing pipe? 
3" would more than handle the flow requirements of any typical residential installation. Just a thought...


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I could get 2inch through, I'm not sure what the risk of it cloging after its installed. This pipe would be redused from 4'' to 2''.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I did not suggest 2 inch pipe. I suggested A length or Two of 3" pipe.

I would not downsize to anything smaller than three inches.

Any reason that you think you can't get a 3" through?


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry, I misread what you wrote. I'm not sure 3inch will fit because I was told the existing pipe is an old fiberglass type that is cracked and deformed.


----------



## pinerider (Oct 26, 2007)

Jetting a pipe gives no control on grade, you might end up with 20' of backfall. If you have lots of fall before and after you might be ok, but if you don't have lots of fall, it's not going to work.
If it's only 2.5' deep, why don't you just excavate and do it properly???


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is the only road that runs to the end of a penninsula on a lake. The H.O. doesn't want to close the road and piss off all the neighbors further out on the penninsula.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

No problem just make sure you have a road plate handy for when cars come along.


----------

